# Lib Tech TRS...Which size for me?



## Thom (Feb 14, 2012)

No trades or refunds, I got to get this from the first time.

I basicly want to know whether I could ride this particular board in a slightly shorter lenght, or if I'll be happier if I got the longer version:dunno:

I'll go into the details as to WHY I came up with the TRS as my next board if you guys want me to, but in short: The raving reviews, the weird hybrid profile, and the fancy technology convinced me it'd make a good all mountain board for an intermediate rider like myself. 

I'm having a bit of a first world problem deciding which lenght would work best for my style though. I try not to let the graphics or price influence me too much, cause imo the 154 Stealth looks a lot nicer, but I could get a really good deal on a 2012 151 with the meh graphics. 

ANYWAY, here's my stats:

5.6, 150lbs, intermediate. Not at all an expert in the park, but I'm still improving pretty fast as far as jumps/jibbing goes. I ride all the pow I can find, anywhere I can find it, but the sad truth is that I mainly ride groomers and (icy) hard pack. So I'd say jibbing/buttering takes up 20prcnt of my time, pow as well, and groomers about 80prcnt. 

151 seems like a bad idea, both for deep pow and groomers, but I was hoping the medium stiffness and fancy technology of the TRS C2 BTX could maybe make up for the lack of weight/lenght/stability. 

I'm used to 152 boards, and though they always kinda fell short in pow and on speedy hard pack, maybe 154 might be overkill for my limited size/weight. I'm worried it'll feel a bit stiff/heavy and slow in short fast turns. I don't want it to affect my already mediocre jibbing skills:s

I basicly want to know whether I could ride this particular board in a slightly shorter lenght, or if I'll be happier if I got the longer version:dunno:

What do you guys think? Cheers.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey I just picked up a 2012 154 for this season's board. I'm 5 9 160 pounds so I don't think you would have a problem with the 151


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

My mate is a short arse but about 175lbs and hes decided to go for the 154 (he thinks height matters ffs). He knows it'll be short but we don't get much powder here in NZ and he likes the park.

Im not sure if I should talk him into the 157, its his money after all and he seems happy with 154!


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

At 175 there's no way I would go under a 157 especially on a soft to mid flexing board like the trs. The 154 is just right for me and I fluctuate between 155~160


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

I demo'd a bunch of LibTech/Gnu boards last winter and one thing I got out of it is that the hybrid camber boards have a greater useable range per a given length. I'm 5'10" and weigh around 170 and prefer a slightly longer board, I have a 160 Jamie Lynn. But I mainly just cruise groomers or hit the steeps on powder days.

Most of the guys who were at the demo booth were about my size and much better riders but had generally downsized their main boards to 157 just because the versatility of the new designs, they could get a shorter board that was more playful but could still set a carve and float in moderate powder.

I think it would come down to where you will spend the majority of your time. If it is carving and powder then go long. If you like to play around in the park, run through trees and generally like a more maneuverable board go short.

The TRS is, or at least was, a more centered board so isn't the greatest for powder but the hybrid cambers float a lot better than standard camber boards.

Also check the board width and see how that relates to you shoe size. You don't want it too wide or narrow.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the trs only comes in mid wide ranges


----------



## Thom (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks. 

Still on the fence. Is the TRS light and flex enough to get away with an extra inch longer than what I usually ride? Or can I get it an inch shorter and not get in trouble in pow and on fast/icy groomers thanks to the supposedly grippy edges?:dunno:

Why don't they just make one in 152 or 153


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

You'd be happy to hear that you can go shorter than you normally do with all libtech boards.


----------



## Thom (Feb 14, 2012)

KungMartin said:


> You'd be happy to hear that you can go shorter than you normally do with all libtech boards.


That's a relief actually.

But after last season I kinda decided to go bigger than 152, cause I always got in trouble at high speeds and in pow:s

I guess I'll just have to pull the trigger, either way there's gonna be a draw back I'll just have to deal with:dunno:


Thanks for the input, ppreciate it:thumbsup:


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

i'd say go for 151-2 if you park a lot, if not i'd say 154 for the tiny bit of extra bit of stability at high speeds.

i'm actually 154 lbs with 156, even though i park a lot. and i've had no feelings of clumsiness from my board. in the end i don't think you can go wrong with either 151-2 or 154.


----------



## Thom (Feb 14, 2012)

KungMartin said:


> *i'd say go for 151-2 if you park a lot, if not i'd say 154 for the tiny bit of extra bit of stability at high speeds.*
> 
> i'm actually 154 lbs with 156, even though i park a lot. and i've had no feelings of clumsiness from my board. in the end i don't think you can go wrong with either 151-2 or 154.


...Or get a little of both and get a 153 Gnu Danny Kass 

Seriously, the Danny Kass C2 BTX is another Mervin board with a profile that's similar to the Banana Magic, right? The sales pitch makesa lot of sense, I can see how it'd be a loose buttery board that'll still be stable enough outside of the park&pow...But spec sheets and sales talks only tell you that much:dunno:

So does/did anyone ride either the Gnu Danny Kass or the Banana Magic? Or anyone maybe even compare it to the slightly stiffer and less rocker-y attack banana and/or TRS? I know I'm asking a lot, but it's A LOT of money for me to spend right now, so I figured it's worth the (long) shot asking...

Maybe I'm even overthinking this, for all I know the actual differences in feel/stability/butterness/flew are hardly noticeable and more of a marketing thing:dunno:

Thnx for the patience, I know I'm indecisive and boring here


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

even though video reviews are a bit shallow, maybe this'll help






and just try googling. chances are similar stuff has been asked/discussed before.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Thom said:


> 5.6, 150lbs, intermediate. So I'd say jibbing/buttering takes up 20prcnt of my time, pow as well, and groomers about 80prcnt.
> 
> I basicly want to know whether I could ride this particular board in a slightly shorter lenght, or if I'll be happier if I got the longer version:dunno:
> 
> ...


Holy fuck it's only an inch! I went from a 153 FS to a 159 FR oriented board with a wider stance width, and it only took a couple runs to get used to the difference. You're talking about 3 cm on identical boards! 

In all seriousness if you're on hardpack/ice a lot you want more effective edge to dig in. You're the same height as me so no reason you could swing a 154 around. Don't be a pussy. :cheeky4:



KungMartin said:


> You'd be happy to hear that you can go shorter than you normally do with all libtech boards.


And why is that? :dunno:


----------



## Thom (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, I google'd my ass off the last hours/days, there's indeed a couple of nice reviews, and even sililar threads and side by side test. 

I was just hoping for a last piece of valuable advice that could help me pull the trigger 

Saw all the youtube clips on the subject a zillion times too, the one you posted is helpfull, but sorta confusing/shallow at the same time too:s

Anyway, I just mailed a store about that 2011/2012 TRS (151cm) I mensioned earlier. Basicly told them that they'd have a deal if they gave me the slightest little extra discount

I'd kinda have to hurt myself to be able to afford a brand new 2012/2013 board, and I'm willing to take the chance on a 151 board, especially since this one's supposed to have extra grip and a bit more stiffness than what I'm used to. 

I'll let you guys know what answer I'll get. Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

poutanen said:


> And why is that? :dunno:


well since they all have banana tech as opposed to regular camber boards.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Thom said:


> ...Or get a little of both and get a 153 Gnu Danny Kass
> 
> Seriously, the Danny Kass C2 BTX is another Mervin board with a profile that's similar to the Banana Magic, right? The sales pitch makesa lot of sense, I can see how it'd be a loose buttery board that'll still be stable enough outside of the park&pow...But spec sheets and sales talks only tell you that much:dunno:
> 
> ...


Banana Magic and Danny Kass are completely different boards.


----------



## Thom (Feb 14, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Holy fuck it's only an inch! I went from a 153 FS to a 159 FR oriented board with a wider stance width, and it only took a couple runs to get used to the difference. You're talking about 3 cm on identical boards!
> 
> In all seriousness if you're on hardpack/ice a lot you want more effective edge to dig in. You're the same height as me so no reason you could swing a 154 around. Don't be a pussy. :cheeky4:
> 
> ...


Yeah I guess you're right. Like I said, I'm probably overthinking this, and overrating the minor differences in length/flex/etc. 

But it works both ways too I guess. Meaning I might as well get the 151 and get used to having an inch less effective edge and go with the shorter 151, right?:dunno: Which brings me to the answer of your other question about why libtechs can supposedly be ridden slightly shorter. I think the 'banana tech C2 BTX' technology is supposed to deliver more grip than a 'regular' longer board. One of the reasons why I'm mainly looking at the Libtechs in the first place.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Thom said:


> I think the 'banana tech C2 BTX' technology is supposed to deliver more grip than a 'regular' longer board. One of the reasons why I'm mainly looking at the Libtechs in the first place.


Yeah I think that's more theory than fact. And if you're in the powder at all float is just a function of surface area and camber profile. To each their own but I would avoid short boards like the plague.


----------



## Thom (Feb 14, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Yeah I think that's more theory than fact. And if you're in the powder at all float is just a function of surface area and camber profile. To each their own but I would avoid short boards like the plague.


Yeah, totally true. I was manly refering to the serrated edges, they might make sense and be of use on hard groomers and icy I suppose. 

I agree after my first powder day on the next board, there's a good chance I'll regret getting a 151 board instead of a 154cm one. But with my luck, just like the last two seasons, there'll be little or no fresh pow at all, in which case I'll do fine with a shorter all moutain board to cruise groomers and hit the park on a daily basis

I'm just gonna let it depend on what deal I'll get on that '12 TRS I mensioned. If that doesn't work out, I'll trow one of my guitars on ebay to fund a new 154 libtech TRS


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

also found this.

3:02 in this video






it's about the sb, but all their boards have the same banana tech.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

KungMartin said:


> also found this.
> 
> 3:02 in this video
> 
> ...


No, they don't.


----------



## Thom (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay, latest developement:

It's becoming painfully obvious I'm a huge equipment noob, because I just now found out that Never Summer uses very similar camber/rocker style profiles for their boards. 

So I've been reading reviews and whatching clips again, and so far it's looking like the NS SL is pretty much what I look for in a board. Good to have another option, though those NS boards are DAMN pricey is seems:s

Edit/update: I'm looking at all other brands that have boards with the same type of triple rocker profile (or whatever you call it). I might be wrong, but something tells me the rocker concept would be perfect for me if it had extra contact points, pop, and better edge hold than the average full rocker board. I'm also coming to terms with the fact that there's no way I can justify spending big bucks on a premium board like the lib techs and never summers, at least not if I don't find a 2011/2012 board somewhere, which is turns out impossible so far:s

So if you guys don't mind me changing the subject here, it'd save us all another 'which board' thread

What _poor man's Libtech TRS or NS SL are there out there?_ Cheers.


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> No, they don't.


Yes they do you fucktard. They all have banana tech. I accidentally said same, but they all have banana tech.


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

Thom said:


> Okay, latest developement:
> 
> It's becoming painfully obvious I'm a huge equipment noob, because I just now found out that Never Summer uses very similar camber/rocker style profiles for their boards.
> 
> ...


Well the question is how much dough you have to spend.

I'd say a good *slightly* cheaper libtech alternative would be a Phoenix.


----------



## Thom (Feb 14, 2012)

KungMartin said:


> Well the question is how much dough you have to spend.
> 
> I'd say a good *slightly* cheaper libtech alternative would be a Phoenix.


Thanks for the tip, I'll check the prices and availability. I doubt the "directional twin" thing will be an issue, it's not like I ride switch half of the time or make big switch landings or anything, so I guess it'll do fine...Right?? :dunno:

A couple others I spotted:

Drake DF2: Haven't found too many reviews or tests yet.
Nitro Subzero Hotwing: Came across a couple really negative reviews of Nitro's 'gulwing' profile.
Forum Youngblood Doubledog: Seems to be more park oriented, not sure if it's perfect for hardpack/pow.
Smokin superparkForum Destroyer Doubledog.
Apo MTD: It's supposed to be an allmountain freestyle board, but it only gets a 5 and a 6 on Apo's own carving and powder scale.

They all happen to be available in 152/153cm on a webshop I found, last year's models, for about half of what a new libtech would cost me.

What's the general consensus about these brands and models? Anyone any experience with any of those? If it's not agains forum rules, I think I'm gonna make a new thread of this after all, I've sorta derailed...:s

Thanks.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

KungMartin said:


> Yes they do you fucktard. They all have banana tech. I accidentally said same, but they all have banana tech.


You just have no clue what you are talking about. That is like saying they all have a base - big fucking deal.


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

The irony. You don't even know why I mentioned the banana tech in the first place. GTFO.


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

Thom said:


> Thanks for the tip


NP



> I doubt the "directional twin" thing will be an issue, it's not like I ride switch half of the time or make big switch landings or anything, so I guess it'll do fine...Right?? :dunno:


Absolutely not.

Here's the general info if you haven't already read it.

http://www.lib-tech.com/snowboards/jamie-lynn-phoenix-series/


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Thom said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'll check the prices and availability. I doubt the "directional twin" thing will be an issue, it's not like I ride switch half of the time or make big switch landings or anything, so I guess it'll do fine...Right?? :dunno:
> 
> A couple others I spotted:
> 
> ...


Superpark - see my post in your other thread.


----------



## Seykh (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi there,
I am 5'4" and 124lbs
there's a chance of buying this snowboard of Lib Tech TRS Narrow 148 .
Will it be ok for backcountry riding?
many thanks


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

yea that's fine


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Seykh said:


> Hi there,
> I am 5'4" and 124lbs
> there's a chance of buying this snowboard of Lib Tech TRS Narrow 148 .
> Will it be ok for backcountry riding?
> many thanks


Depends on your boot size whether it is rideable.

TRS is a perfectly ok, but not great by far backcountry board - your Banana Magic is going to be better for that.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Depends on your boot size whether it is rideable.
> 
> TRS is a perfectly ok, but not great by far backcountry board - your Banana Magic is going to be better for that.


yea I defiintely agree. I ride a 154 TRS primarily and I certainly wouldnt recommend it for backcountry.


----------



## Seykh (Nov 16, 2013)

Actually it's not for me )) We are picking up a board for my wife. She is an intermediate rider, she's going to ride mostly on groomed runs, backcountry sometimes. 
ТРМ has excellent feedbacks, still my wife doubts if it's necessary to splurge on such a cool board with her level of performance and considering that we usually manage to trek out to the mountains only once or twice a season.

We are now considering Rome Lo-fi (11/12 season) as an option. Can someone advice if it's much more simple comparing to TPM or it's going to be ample for the intermediate female rider needs? And which size suites best for 5'4" / 124lbs,
boot size 7? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Seykh (Nov 16, 2013)

Seykh said:


> Actually it's not for me )) We are picking up a board for my wife. She is an intermediate rider, she's going to ride mostly on groomed runs, backcountry sometimes.
> ТРМ has excellent feedbacks, still my wife doubts if it's necessary to splurge on such a cool board with her level of performance and considering that we usually manage to trek out to the mountains only once or twice a season.
> 
> We are now considering Rome Lo-fi (11/12 season) as an option. Can someone advice if it's much more simple comparing to TPM or it's going to be ample for the intermediate female rider needs? And which size suites best for 5'4" / 124lbs,
> boot size 7? Many thanks in advance!


Guys, i am an idiot )) TPM=TRS
TPM is a team i am working for and last night i was really under stress ))


----------

